# Eu AS quero



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia,


Eu gostaria de saber se essas frases estão corretas com o "as" e com o "os". Por exemplo em francês dizemos "Je veux des fleurs"--> (Je veux quoi les fleurs) isso dá "Je les veux".

Para o Português de Brasil e Europeu estaria bém de dizer: 

Eu AS quero ( as flores)
      -Eu quero dos animais

Eu OS quero ( os animais)
O que vocêm acham disso está correto ou não ?

Saudações e beijos.


----------



## Vanda

Corretíssimo.


----------



## marta12

Em Português Europeu:

- Eu quero-as
- Eu quero-os


----------



## Ariel Knightly

SãoEnrique said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> Eu gostaria de saber se essas frases estão corretas com o "as" e com o "os". Por exemplo em francês dizemos "Je veux des fleurs"--> (Je veux quoi les fleurs) isso dá "Je les veux".
> 
> Para o Português de Brasil e Europeu estaria bém de dizer:
> 
> Eu AS quero ( as flores)
> -Eu quero dos animais
> 
> Eu OS quero ( os animais)
> O que vocêm acham disso está correto ou não ?
> 
> Saudações e beijos.


Suas frases estão perfeitas, mas na fala natural nós diríamos _Eu quero elas_ e _Eu quero eles_.


----------



## englishmania

marta12 said:


> Em Português Europeu:
> 
> - Eu quero-as
> - Eu quero-os



 PtE


_Eu os quero_ só se usaria em PtE em frases como _Tu sabes que eu os quero, Não sei se os queres, Eu não os quero, Nós nunca os quisemos._ Há palavras que alteram a ordem do pronome "os".


----------



## Istriano

_*Eu quero-as*_ também é possível na língua culta no Brasil, ou até preferível em certos estilos.
Muitos professores dizem que os pronomes pessoais não são palavras atrativas.
Por isso muita gente perde pontos no vestibilar por causa disso.

Na verdade,* eu quero-as *eu acho mais lógico, podemos interpretar como uma forma reduzida de *eu quero-(el)as.*
Já *eu as quero *soa muuuuuuuuuito artificial.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Na verdade,* eu quero-as *eu acho mais lógico, podemos interpretar como uma forma reduzida de *eu quero-(el)as.*
> Já *eu as quero *soa muuuuuuuuuito artificial.


Você está dizendo que _eu quero-as_ soa menos artificial que _eu as quero_?! Estranho. Pelo menos o meu dialeto sempre favorece a próclise. A ênclise, além de soar extremamente alienígena, é o tipo de estrutura que só me parece adequada em literatura ou em piada de português.


----------



## Istriano

Eu quase nunca _o,a, os, as _na fala.

Mas, _quero-o_ me soa melhor que_ o quero_,
bem como _para fazê-lo, prazer em vê-lo _me soa melhor que _para o fazer, prazer em o ver.

_Visto que esses clíticos (o, a, os, as) são desusados na fala, uso-os encliticamente:_


*para te chamar*_(e não _para chamar-te_),_
*para chamá-lo* (_e não_ para o chamar).

_Acho mais eufônico_* se você segui-la*_ do que *se você a seguir *apesar de estar incorreto.


O, A, OS, AS não se encaixam na regra de gramaticalidade de clíticos em ''português brasileiro falado'': que diz ''pode se usar clítico solto entre dois verbos ou no começo de uma frase'':

*O vejo.*   (agramatical) Te vejo (gramatical)
*Pode o ver.* (agramatical)  Pode te ver (gramatical)

*Ninguém fala assim*.


----------



## Istriano

> DUARTE (2001: 52) associa essa imposição da norma européia ao padrão brasileiro, apresentada em
> PAGOTTO (1998), ao tema da colocação pronominal, “a principal bandeira da norma culta no Brasil”:
> 
> _E o discurso que se desenvolveu ao longo de toda a primeira metade deste século foi aquele discurso
> da condescendência, segundo o qual na fala informal, “tudo bem usar a próclise sem atrator”, mas
> na  escrita,  “é  de  rigor”,  “impõe-se”  a  ênclise.  Algumas  gramáticas  chegam  a  afirmar  até  que  a
> ênclise é a posição natural dos pronomes em português_. (DUARTE, 2001: 52)
> 
> A escola constitui, sem dúvida, o principal veículo de propagação desse modelo idealizado de norma.



http://www.celsul.org.br/Encontros/05/pdf/185.pdf


----------



## Istriano

*Eu as quero*, em uma escrita cuidada, tem dois problemas:
1. pronomes pessoais não são palavras atrativas
2. pronome pessoal só se usa para enfatizar o sujeito, o português não é francês para usar o pronome pessoal o tempo todo.

Por isso não recomendo escrever assim (_eu as quero_), numa prova, ou num concurso. Há muitos professores que não aceitam. 
Quando estava no colégio, minha professora de Português não aceitava.
Até nas revistas ''informais'' como Minha novela são raros casos de próclise sem palavras atrativas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> *O vejo.*   (agramatical) Te vejo (gramatical)
> *Pode o ver.* (agramatical)  Pode te ver (gramatical)
> 
> *Ninguém fala assim*.


É, no sudeste também não se fala/escreve assim.

Estava aqui pensando sobre o uso da ênclise no sudeste e acho que agora entendi como a coisa funciona. Aqui, a forma _eu quero-o_ é sem dúvida bastante bizarra; é certamente o tipo de coisa que eu receberia com estranheza em textos não literários. Mas _fazê-lo_, _chamá-lo_ e _consegui-lo_ já me parecem formas adequados em textos jornalísticos, por exemplo. Ou seja, a ênclise parece acontecer mais naturalmente com infinitivos.


----------



## Istriano

É mais ou menos como eu aprendi: 
*
Próclise*



> É a colocação pronominal antes do verbo. A próclise      é usada:
> 
> 
> 1) Quando o verbo estiver precedido de palavras que atraem o pronome para      antes do verbo. São elas:
> a) Palavra de sentido negativo: não, nunca, ninguém, jamais,      etc. Ex.: Não se esqueça de mim.
> b) Advérbios. Ex.: Agora se negam a depor.
> c) Conjunções subordinativas Ex.: Soube que me negariam.
> d) Pronomes relativos. Ex.: Identificaram duas pessoas que se encontravam      desaparecidas.
> e) Pronomes indefinidos Ex.: Poucos te deram a oportunidade.
> f) Pronomes demonstrativos Ex.: Disso me acusaram, mas sem provas.
> 2) Orações iniciadas por palavras interrogativas. Ex.: Quem      te fez a encomenda?
> 3) Orações iniciadas pr palavras exclamativas. Ex.: Quanto      se ofendem por nada!
> 4) Orações que exprimem desejo (orações optativas).      Ex.: Que Deus o ajude.


 http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/sintaxe/colocacao-pronomial.php
*

Português Falado no Brasil* 

sempre se usa próclise
 *Português Falado em Portugal* e *Português Escrito* 

nunca se usa próclise no início do período
nunca se usa próclise após pausa/vírgula
usa-se sempre próclise após atratores
 *Lista de Atratores* 

Advérbio
Conjunção
Palavra negativa
Pronome indefinido
Pronome interrogativo
Pronome relativo
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colocação_pronominal Visto que eu uso _o,a_ só na língua escrita, procuro seguir a norma da língua escrita...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> É mais ou menos como eu aprendi:
> *
> Próclise*
> 
> http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/sintaxe/colocacao-pronomial.php


Sim, Istriano, parece que isso é o que se ensina em todo lugar. A questão é que a norma culta real se opõe à norma culta de mentirinha - pelo menos aqui no sudeste. O fato de que um dia alguém acordou de ovo virado e resolveu inventar que no Brasil nós tínhamos que passar a seguir as regras do português europeu não significa que nós realmente tenhamos feito isso. 


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> *Eu as quero*, em uma escrita cuidada, tem dois problemas:
> 1. pronomes pessoais não são palavras atrativas


Não são ou não "deveriam" ser?...


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> 2. pronome pessoal só se usa para enfatizar o sujeito, ...


Será?...


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Por isso não recomendo escrever assim (_eu as quero_), numa prova, ou num concurso. Há muitos professores que não aceitam.


É, dependendo do concurso, eu também evitaria. Afinal, você nunca sabe quem vai corrigir a sua prova...


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Quando estava no colégio, minha professora de Português não aceitava.


Essa sua professora por acaso não era colega do professor do Vós, era?


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Visto que eu uso _o,a_ só na língua escrita, procuro seguir a norma da língua escrita...


E a norma culta escrita é necessariamente igual à norma culta de mentirinha? Nem sempre.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Boas tardes,

Eu entendi o que vocês disseram acima, agora eu vou sempre dizer "Eu quero as/elas" para não ter problemas de compreensão com os lusófonos.
Muito obrigado pelas explicações que você deixou são muitas interessantes. Quando eu disse " Eu as quero " isso soa _muito estranho _ver _incorreto_ pelos lusófonos ?

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

SãoEnrique said:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Eu entendi o que vocês disseram acima, agora eu vou sempre dizer "Eu quero as/elas" para não ter problemas de compreensão com os lusófonos.
> Muito obrigado pelas explicações que você deixou são muitas interessantes. Quando eu disse " Eu as quero " isso soa _muito estranho _ver _incorreto_ pelos lusófonos ?
> 
> Obrigado



Bem, depende dos lusófonos. Em Portugal, acredito que estaria 100%. No Brasil há dois caminhos: 1. é um estrangeiro que fala português perfeito/certinho. 2. Coitado, fala como a gramática. 
Na verdade, os brasileiros são mais relapsos nesse uso dos pronomes, e, em geral, optamos pelo que os meninos disseram acima.


----------



## Ricardinho

Vanda said:


> Bem, depende dos lusófonos. Em Portugal, acredito que estaria 100%. No Brasil há dois caminhos: *1. é um estrangeiro que fala português perfeito/certinho*. 2. Coitado, fala como a gramática.
> Na verdade, os brasileiros são mais relapsos nesse uso dos pronomes, e, em geral, optamos pelo que os meninos disseram acima.



Falando nisso, é mais comum que se diz "eu quero que você faça isso" ou "eu quero para você fazer isso"?  Me parece que se alguem pode evitar de usar o subjuntivo, não usa mesmo.  Ou seja...quem usa subjuntivo para ser corretinho deve ser estrangeiro, né?


----------



## Vanda

Ricardinho said:


> Falando nisso, é mais comum que se diz "eu quero que você faça isso" ou "eu quero para você fazer isso"?  Me parece que se alguem pode evitar de usar o subjuntivo, não usa mesmo.  Ou seja...quem usa subjuntivo para ser corretinho deve ser estrangeiro, né?



Só não esquecer de acrescentar um favor ou um sorriso, senão fica muito autoritário.


----------



## Ricardinho

Vanda said:


> Só não esquecer de acrescentar um favor ou um sorriso, senão fica muito autoritário.



Ah certo...a X quer dizer que "eu quero pra você fazer isso" é completamente incorreto, até para quem não fala correto, ou só que não se usa muito?  Como a gente diz no ingles "eu podia ter jurado" que eu ouvi(sse?) isso...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ricardinho said:


> Falando nisso, é mais comum que se diz "eu quero que você faça isso" ou "eu quero para você fazer isso"?  Me parece que se alguem pode evitar de usar o subjuntivo, não usa mesmo.  Ou seja...quem usa subjuntivo para ser corretinho deve ser estrangeiro, né?


Nesse caso não. O subjuntivo é realmente usado. Não usar o subjuntivo pode soar extremamente ignorante na maioria dos lugares.

Eu quero que você faça isso. > normal na maior parte do país
Eu quero que você faz isso. > bizarro na maior parte do país
*Eu quero para você fazer isso. > não existe, até onde eu sei...

O fato de não seguirmos sempre as mesmas regras do português de Portugal não significa que nunca tenhamos regras em comum.


----------



## Ricardinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> Nesse caso não. O subjuntivo é realmente usado. Não usar o subjuntivo pode soar extremamente ignorante na maioria dos lugares.
> 
> Eu quero que você faça isso. > normal na maior parte do país
> Eu quero que você faz isso. > bizarro na maior parte do país
> *Eu quero para você fazer isso. > não existe, até onde eu sei...
> 
> O fato de não seguirmos sempre as mesmas regras do português de Portugal não significa que não tenhamos regras em comum.



Ah...é possivel que foi o...subjuntivo do pretérito imperfeito(eu acho...acredita ou não, prefiro aprender linguas sem enfase em gramatica formal, por isso não tenho certeza)no que eu estou pensando.   Então, se diz geralmente "eu quis/queria que ele fizesse" ou "eu quis/queria que ele fez"?

Ou a resposta é a mesma que acabou de explicar?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ricardinho said:


> Ah...é possivel que foi o...subjuntivo do pretérito imperfeito(eu acho...acredita ou não, prefiro aprender linguas sem enfase em gramatica formal, por isso não tenho certeza)no que eu estou pensando.   Então, se diz geralmente "eu quis/queria que ele fizesse" ou "eu quis/queria que ele fez"?
> 
> Ou a resposta é a mesma que acabou de explicar?


"eu quis/queria que ele fizesse" > 
"eu quis/queria que ele fez" > Não sei se isso existe. No meu dialeto, pelo menos, isso é algo completamente agramatical/bizarro/estranho.


----------



## Vanda

Ricardinho said:


> Ah...é possivel que foi o...subjuntivo do pretérito imperfeito(eu acho...acredita ou não, prefiro aprender línguas sem ênfase em gramática formal, por isso não tenho certeza)no que eu estou pensando.   Então, se diz geralmente "eu quis/queria que ele fizesse" ou "eu quis/queria que ele fez"?
> 
> Ou a resposta é a mesma que acabou de explicar?


----------



## Istriano

_eu quis/queria que ele fez_ não se usa nem em S. Paulo (terra de ''quero que você me ajuda'' )


----------



## JotaPB

Depois que eu decobri que a frase _"Ai, se eu te pego"_ não soa agramatical/bizarra/estranha para os goianos/mineiros/apreciadores-de-sertanejo-em-geral, eu não duvido mais de nada em se tratando de variação dialetal.


----------



## Alentugano

JotaPB said:


> Depois que eu descobri que a frase _"Ai, se eu te pego"_ não soa agramatical/bizarra/estranha para os goianos/mineiros/apreciadores-de-sertanejo-em-geral, eu não duvido mais de nada em se tratando de variação dialetal.


Vai ter que acrescentar portugueses a esse rol, porque eu também não vejo nada de errado nessa frase!  Aqui até é comum, excetuando o detalhe de ser mais frequente substituirmos _pego _por _apanho_: "Ai, se eu te apanho" ou "Ai, se eu te agarro" e ainda "Ai, se eu te ponho as mãos em cima!"


----------



## Ariel Knightly

_Ai, se eu te pego_ também não me soa estranho. E olha que eu sou muito mais MPB...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Posso dizer para o PtBr: Eu não quero eles/elas. Seria correto ? Pro PtEu dizemos Eu não os/as quero, se não me engano.


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Posso dizer para o PtBr: Eu não quero eles/elas. Seria correto ? Pro PtEu dizemos Eu não os/as quero, se não me engano.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

SãoEnrique said:


> Posso dizer para o PtBr: Eu não quero eles/elas. Seria correto ? Pro PtEu dizemos Eu não os/as quero, se não me engano.


Sim, seria algo perfeitamente natural uma mãe dizer _Eu quero eles_ (meus filhos) _aqui comigo_. Não consigo sequer imaginar uma mãe brasileira dizendo _Quero-os aqui comigo_.

EDIT: _Eu *não *quero eles_ também está perfeito.


----------



## Ricardinho

No Brasil se diria qual do seguinte?
  Pessoa A:  Eu quero eles.
  Pessoa B: Quais?
  Pessoa A:  *Eles que* eu ja lhe disse ontem! ou *Os que *eu ja lhe disse ontem!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ricardinho said:


> No Brasil se diria qual do seguinte?
> Pessoa A:  Eu quero eles.
> Pessoa B: Quais?
> Pessoa A:  *Eles que* eu ja lhe disse ontem! ou *Os que *eu ja lhe disse ontem!


Mas esse _os _em _os que_ é um artigo plural seguido de um pronome zero, que em inglês seria _one_(_s_).

A: I like that shirt.
B: Which one?
A: The black one.

A: Eu gosto daquela camisa.
B: Qual* _ *? (= Qual camisa?)
A: A *_* preta. (= A camisa preta)

E a maioria das pessoas usaria _te _no lugar de _lhe_.


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> Então, se diz geralmente "eu quis/queria que ele fizesse" ou "eu quis/queria que ele fez"?


A parte _que ele fizesse_ tem que ser no subjuntivo/conjuntivo porque não é um fato. Isto é, ele não fez ainda porque não passa de um desejo do _eu_ sujeito da frase principal. Se fosse _eu disse que ele fez_, _eu digo que ele fez_, _eu disse que ele faz_, _eu digo que ele faz_, aí sim, pode-se usar o indicativo na oração subordinada porque o verbo _fazer_ está demonstrando um fato.


----------



## anaczz

JotaPB said:


> Depois que eu decobri que a frase _"Ai, se eu te pego"_ não soa agramatical/bizarra/estranha para os goianos/mineiros/apreciadores-de-sertanejo-em-geral, eu não duvido mais de nada em se tratando de variação dialetal.


Pode acrescentar para os paulistas e para os cariocas, mesmo os que não-apreciam-sertanejo-em-geral.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardinho said:


> Ah...é possivel que foi seja *n*o...subjuntivo do pretérito imperfeito(eu acho...acredita acreditem ou não, prefiro aprender linguas sem enfase em gramatica formal, por isso não tenho certeza) no que eu estou pensando.   Então, se diz geralmente "eu quis/queria que ele fizesse" ou "eu quis/queria que ele fez"?
> 
> Ou a resposta é a mesma que acabou de explicar?



Você faz bem em não tentar decorar regras para o emprego do subjuntivo porque ele segue padrões muito maleáveis. Você vai aprender rápido, por pura repetição, os casos onde eles sempre são necessários.


----------



## Ricardinho

Macunaíma said:


> Você faz bem em não tentar decorar regras para o emprego do subjuntivo porque ele segue padrões muito maleáveis. Você vai aprender rápido, por pura repetição, os casos onde eles sempre são necessários.



I understand the correction that you made there, but - is it possible to say "é possivel que fosse...estava pensando"?   In other words, did you correct it from foi to seja, instead of fosse, because it was "estou" pensando?  Or can you not use "fosse" in that context?

As it happens, in English we can be EXTREMELY liberal in the mixing of our tenses, I might literally have said "it *was* possible that what I *am* thinking about", LOL.  Or at least we are like that here in the po'(poor) southeast.


----------



## Istriano

_É possível que seja..._ (It is possible that it is)
_É possível que tenha sido... _(It is possible that it was/has been)

If there is a doer of the action, we normally rephrase it:
_Pode/poderia ser ela... _(It can/could be her)
_Pode ter sido ela... _(It could have been her...)


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado a você .


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sim, seria algo perfeitamente natural uma mãe dizer _Eu quero eles_ (meus filhos) _aqui comigo_. Não consigo sequer imaginar uma mãe brasileira dizendo _Quero-os aqui comigo_.
> 
> EDIT: _Eu *não *quero eles_ também está perfeito.



Obrigado a você também .


----------



## SãoEnrique

Posso dizer para o PtBr: Eu não quero eles/elas. Seria correto ? Pro PtEu dizemos Eu não os/as quero, se não me engano.

Obrigado a você Carfer .


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardinho said:


> I understand the correction that you made there, but - is it possible to say "é possivel que fosse...estava pensando"?   In other words, did you correct it from foi to seja, instead of fosse, because it was "estou" pensando?  Or can you not use "fosse" in that context?



Eu pus o subjuntivo no presente porque você escreveu "estou", no presente. O subjuntivo passado seria empregado se "estar" estivesse no passado: "É possível que *fosse* nisso que eu *estava* pensando". No caso, você está fazendo uma suposição sobre o passado. Com o passado perfeito, a escolha mais comum seria uma forma composta do subjuntivo presente: "É possível que *tenha sido* nisso que eu* pensei*/* estive* pensando". Essas escolhas são intuitivas para um nativo, não obedecem regras, e dependem, entre outras coisas, do grau de certeza que o falante tem sobre o que diz. A boa notícia é que TODOS os falantes de português, independentemente do grau de instrução, usam o subjuntivo, portanto sua exposição a ele será enorme e você vai acabar interiorizando esse padrões.


----------



## Istriano

Segundo essa dissertação, essas são as frequencias relativas dos clíticos na escrita culta:

_me_: *próclise: 87%*, ênclise: 17%
_se_: * próclise: 74%*, ênclise: 26%
_o(s), a(s)_: próclise: 42%, *ênclise: 58%*
_lhe(s):_ *próclise: 74%,* ênclise: 26%
_nos: _*próclise: 91%*, ênclise: 9%

Foi registrado um caso de mesóclise:




> Nos 4311 casos de átonos no corpus escrito, apenas um exemplo utilizou a construção intraverbal do pronome, o que significa 0,02% do total. Caso que se mostrou raro, a mesóclise
> que  encontramos  apareceu  em  uma  coluna  do  Jornal  Estado  de  Minas,  escrita  por  Déa Januzzi, na seção “Bem Viver”:
> _“Se  aceitarmos  essas  fases  e  sentimentos,  se  os  expressarmos  sem  negá-los,  com  o tempo,  por  serem  inúteis,  transformar-se-ão  numa  total  aceitação.”_
> (05  de  agosto  de 2007)''



Foi registrada uma ocorrência do clítico *vos *(ele foi usado procliticamente).

Não foi registrada nenhuma ocorrência do clítico *te *o que fez com que a autora concluísse: ''esse clítico não faz parte da escrita culta''.


----------



## SãoEnrique

A mesóclise usa-se no futuro com os verbos pronominais, segundo o que me disse alguém. Por exemplo com "ir-se", digo no futuro "Ir-me-ei" no Espanhol seria "Me iré" se não me engano. Também a mesóclise não se usa agora como você disse acima. Vocês usam a construção "Vou + verbo"---> Manhã vou ir em Macaió. 

Seria bém ou não ?

Obrigado e saudações.


----------



## Fericire

Mesóclise é arcaico, tipo linguagem bíblica.
Não é errada a construção "Vou + Verbo"; porém, "Vou + Ir" é redundante, já que os verbos são os mesmos. Em Porto Alegre tal construção é bem comum, mas dizem que no resto do Brasil é considerada estranha.

Pode-se dizer: "Amanhã vou para/a Maceió" ("Tomorrow I'll go to Maceió") or "De/_Pela_ manhã vou para/a Maceió" ("At/_By the_ morning I'll go to Maceió").


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fericire said:


> Mesóclise é arcaico, tipo linguagem bíblica.
> Não é errada a construção "Vou + Verbo"; porém, "Vou + Ir" é redundante, já que os verbos são os mesmos. Em Porto Alegre tal construção é bem comum, mas dizem que no resto do Brasil é considerada estranha.
> 
> Pode-se dizer: "Amanhã vou para/a Maceió" ("Tomorrow I'll go to Maceió") or "De/_Pela_ manhã vou para/a Maceió" ("At/_By the_ morning I'll go to Maceió").



Obrigado pela resposta então a mesóclise é mais usada para os textos arcaicos e na linguagem "tipo bíblica" como você disse acima.
No Brasil, a forma do futuro que é a mais usada pode ser esta ---> "Vou + verbo" como nesse exemplo "Amanhã vou fazer minha lição de casa" seria igual a "Amanhã farei minha lição de casa" ?


----------



## Vanda

Digamos que Frericere quis usar uma figura de linguagem a respeito de ser usada em linguaguem bíblica, de já ser arcaica.... é quase isso. Até os textos acadêmicos usam, de vez em quando, uma mesóclise, mas, no geral, evitamos sempre que podemos - inclusive nos textos acadêmicos - esse uso. Daqui a pouco vai mesmo cair no esquecimento.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado Vanda.


----------



## JotaPB

A mesóclise pode ter um uso restrito, mas é usada. Usa-se todo tempo, e o tempo todo, nas legislações, e tão comum é o seu uso nesse contexto, que é quase impossível encontrar alguma lei em que não haja ao menos uma ocorrência de mesóclise.


----------



## Istriano

Mas também se usa o futuro do subjuntivo nas leis espanholas. Mesmo assim, a gente aprende ''o futuro do subjuntivo não existe em espanhol''.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Mas também se usa o futuro do subjuntivo nas leis espanholas. Mesmo assim, a gente aprende ''o futuro do subjuntivo não existe em espanhol''.


Convém perceber que a mesóclise não é residual em todo o universo da língua portuguesa. Ela ainda está bem viva, sobretudo na linguagem escrita formal, em Portugal.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Mas também se usa o futuro do subjuntivo nas leis espanholas. Mesmo assim, a gente aprende ''o futuro do subjuntivo não existe em espanhol''.


Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay, las hay. 

Essa história de formas que existem sem existir é muito intrigante mesmo. Isso me faz lembrar de uma vez quando um professor explicou para seus alunos que "_antes de mais nada_ não existe". Aparentemente seu gosto pessoal era aquilo que determinava a existência das formas linguísticas. Já pensou se a moda pega? Se você não gosta de pobre, pobre não existe; se você não gosta de gay, gay não existe; se você não gosta de trabalho, trabalho não existe.


----------



## JotaPB

Concordo com o Ariel. 
A mesóclise tem seu uso no Brasil, assim como o futuro do subjuntivo tem seu uso na hispanofonia (bastante específicos, concordo, mas que são usados, são!). E tendo uso atual e regular, significa dizer que ambas fazem parte da língua portuguesa e espanholas atuais, respectivamente, assim como quaisquer outras formas de colocação pronominal ou tempos verbais. 

Seria mais adequado falar que a mesóclise possui, no português brasileiro, um uso tão específico, que é aconselhável aos estudantes estrangeiros não perderem tempo memorizando suas regras. Aí sim, concordaria plenamente


----------



## Denis555

Sempre me perguntei quais são as regras que regem a colocação dos pronomes oblíquos no português falado no Brasil. Parece uma coisa caótica, mas não é. Pois então eu tentei escrever aqui o que EU ACHO que sejam essas regras. Por favor, entendam que é só um esboço do que seriam tais regras. Fiquem livres para discordar ou acrescentar alguma coisa. 
Para os estrangeiros, e isso é realmente PARA VOCÊS, essas "regras" não são da Gramática Tradicional, mas de uma tentativa minha de Gramática Descritiva que tenta encontrar as regras que os nativos usam sem perceber.
Isso talvez facilite a um estrangeiro soar naturalmente em português do Brasil.

Aqui vão algumas regras para o uso comum da colocação dos pronomes no português falado no Brasil.


*REGRA GERAL:
*Se colocam os pronomes oblíquos átonos (me, te, se, o, a, lhe, nos, vos, se, os, as, lhes) ANTES DO verbo principal:
Eu te vi na rua.
Ele me disse que não viria.
Ontem nos mostraram a nova casa.

Com grupos de verbos o pronome vem antes do verbo principal:
Eu vou te ligar amanhã.
Você pode me emprestar uma caneta?
Eu tinha me esquecido de falar com ela.
Eu tinha lhe dito para vir.

Na fala, os pronomes "o, a, os, as" são quase sempre substituídos por "ele, ela, eles, elas" usados com função de objeto indireto. Normalmente esses pronomes fazem o papel de sujeito na frase. Mas não há confusão de significado (sujeito ou objeto). Isso fica claro pois eles são posicionados SEMPRE depois do verbo principal: 
Eu vi ele na festa. [Nunca: * Eu ele vi na festa]
A gente levou ela para um passeio. [Nunca: * A gente ela levou para um passeio]

Quando usamos os pronomes "o, a, os, as" (o que na fala é pouquíssimo usado) junto com dois verbos, não os colocamos imediatamente antes do verbo principal mas antes do verbo auxiliar.
Ex.: 
Eu o tinha visto [e não *Eu tinha o visto. Ou: *Eu tinha visto-o]
Eu o estou vendo [e não * Eu estou o vendo, mas é possível depois do gerúndio: Eu estou vendo-o]



Com grupos de pronomes oblíquos, não se usam na fala as contrações desses pronomes. Ex.: lhe + o = lho, me + o = mo, etc. 
Prevalece um ou o outro, normalmente o pronome objeto indireto:
-Você deu o livro[o] a João[lhe]?
-Sim, eu lhe dei. [E não: -Sim, eu lho dei. Ou: -Sim, eu dei-lho.]
Porém, também é possível usar os pronomes “ele, ela, eles, elas” como objetos diretos: 
Você me deu o livro?
-Sim, eu te dei ele. Ou: -Sim, eu dei ele.

Não se usa a mesóclise (pronome "dentro" do verbo) na língua falada:
Não se usa: Eu dir-te-ei o que sinto. [Mas sim: Eu te direi o que sinto]





*Exceções à regra: Dois casos específicos.
*Pode-se usar a ênclise (pronome depois do verbo) em apenas em 2 casos na língua falada no Brasil:
1) Com o pronome "se":
Foda-se! 
Diga-se de passagem.
Para sentir-se bem, deve-se dormir bem.
Também é comum o pronome “se” antes do verbo.

2) Com as formas "-lo(s), -la(s)" (estas substituem "o, a, os, as" quando há verbos no infinitivo) :
Eu vou vê-lo amanhã.
O Brasil, para visitá-lo é necessário conhecê-lo bem.

------
Obs.: No entanto, na escrita de acordo com a Gramática Tradicional brasileira _não se deve iniciar uma frase com tais pronomes_. Hoje em dia até mesmo muitos escritores já não respeitam essa regra porque vai em desacordo com a fala normal de qualquer brasileiro. Um recurso (na escrita) é utilizar alguma palavra antes para começar a frase e só depois usar o pronome. Ex.: Em vez de começar a frase com "Me chamo Denis", usar "Eu me chamo Denis". Assim não se começa a frase com o pronome "me". Isso pode ser usado na escrita, na fala não é necessário.

-----

*Artigo interessante:
*http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/10/27/colocacao-do-pronome-3/


----------



## leonid87

Istriano said:


> É mais ou menos como eu aprendi:
> *Português Falado em Portugal* e *Português Escrito*
> nunca se usa próclise no início do período
> *nunca se usa próclise após pausa/vírgula*
> usa-se sempre próclise após atratores



Portanto estão as seguintes construcções corretas:

*Ele afirmou que se absteria definitivamente.

Ele afirmou que, definitivamente, abster-se-ia.

Ele afirmou que -- definitivamente --  se absteria.

*?


----------



## Istriano

*Ele afirmou que... **definitivamente... **se absteria .* 
Com palavras atrativas, a próclise é recomendada, mesmo após a pausa.

Mas a colocação pronominal é mal-usada, mesmo na escrita formal:


 *Seção II - Dos Crimes em Espécie* Art. 302. Praticar homicídio culposo na direção de veículo  automotor: Penas - detenção, de dois a quatro anos, e suspensão ou proibição de  se obter a permissão ou a habilitação para dirigir veículo automotor. Parágrafo  único. No homicídio culposo cometido na direção de veículo automotor, a pena é  aumentada de um terço à metade, *se o agente: 
*
I - não possuir Permissão  para Dirigir ou Carteira de Habilitação; 

II -* praticá-lo* em faixa de  pedestres ou na calçada; 



*Código de Trânsito Brasileiro*


A pausa não justifica o uso da ênclise; _se o agente praticá-lo_ não está de acordo com a norma culta.
A conjunção SE sempre pede a próclise, havendo ou não pausas ou intercalações.

Na escrita informal vale tudo, desde _se você segui-la _(comum no Brasil), até _se ele ama-se_ (comum em Portugal).

Só não sei como ficaria no plural: 



> No homicídio culposo cometido na direção de veículo automotor, a pena é  aumentada de um terço à metade, *se os agentes:
> *
> I - não possuirem Permissão  para Dirigir ou Carteira de Habilitação;
> 
> II -* praticarem-no *em faixa de  pedestres ou na calçada;


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Mas a colocação pronominal é mal-usada, mesmo na escrita formal:


mal-usada = com regras diferentes das prescritas por alguém? 


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> A pausa não justifica o uso da ênclise;


Não mesmo? Nunca? Será?...


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> _se o agente praticá-lo_ não está de acordo com a norma culta.


Depende do que se entende por norma culta. Talvez apenas não esteja de acordo com a norma culta de mentirinha.


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> A conjunção SE sempre pede a próclise, havendo ou não pausas ou intercalações.


...


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Na escrita informal vale tudo, desde _se você segui-la _(comum no Brasil), até _se ele ama-se_ (comum em Portugal).


...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> Mas também se usa o futuro do subjuntivo nas leis espanholas. Mesmo assim, a gente aprende ''o futuro do subjuntivo não existe em espanhol''.



Estou perdido, já vi que o "futuro do subjuntivo" existe em espanhol mas não é falado na língua de hoje, na fala de agora. Eu dou-lhe o que eu encontrei, por exemplo para o verbo "querer" encontro:

-Yo quisiere
-tú quisieres
-él quisiere
-nosotros quisiéremos
-vosotros quisiereis
-ellos quisieren

(O endereço está abaixo)
http://conjes.cactus2000.de/showverb.fr.php?verb=querer

Seria igual ao futuro do subjuntivo português se eu quiser, se tu quiseres... Não é ?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Denis555 said:


> Sempre me perguntei quais são as regras que regem a colocação dos pronomes oblíquos no português falado no Brasil. Parece uma coisa caótica, mas não é. Pois então eu tentei escrever aqui o que EU ACHO que sejam essas regras. Por favor, entendam que é só um esboço do que seriam tais regras. Fiquem livres para discordar ou acrescentar alguma coisa.
> Para os estrangeiros, e isso é realmente PARA VOCÊS, essas "regras" não são da Gramática Tradicional, mas de uma tentativa minha de Gramática Descritiva que tenta encontrar as regras que os nativos usam sem perceber.
> Isso talvez facilite a um estrangeiro soar naturalmente em português do Brasil.
> 
> Aqui vão algumas regras para o uso comum da colocação dos pronomes no português falado no Brasil.
> 
> 
> *REGRA GERAL:
> *Se colocam os pronomes oblíquos átonos (me, te, se, o, a, lhe, nos, vos, se, os, as, lhes) ANTES DO verbo principal:
> Eu te vi na rua.
> Ele me disse que não viria.
> Ontem nos mostraram a nova casa.
> 
> Com grupos de verbos o pronome vem antes do verbo principal:
> Eu vou te ligar amanhã.
> Você pode me emprestar uma caneta?
> Eu tinha me esquecido de falar com ela.
> Eu tinha lhe dito para vir.
> 
> Na fala, os pronomes "o, a, os, as" são quase sempre substituídos por "ele, ela, eles, elas" usados com função de objeto indireto. Normalmente esses pronomes fazem o papel de sujeito na frase. Mas não há confusão de significado (sujeito ou objeto). Isso fica claro pois eles são posicionados SEMPRE depois do verbo principal:
> Eu vi ele na festa. [Nunca: * Eu ele vi na festa]
> A gente levou ela para um passeio. [Nunca: * A gente ela levou para um passeio]
> 
> Quando usamos os pronomes "o, a, os, as" (o que na fala é pouquíssimo usado) junto com dois verbos, não os colocamos imediatamente antes do verbo principal mas antes do verbo auxiliar.
> Ex.:
> Eu o tinha visto [e não *Eu tinha o visto. Ou: *Eu tinha visto-o]
> Eu o estou vendo [e não * Eu estou o vendo, mas é possível depois do gerúndio: Eu estou vendo-o]
> 
> 
> 
> Com grupos de pronomes oblíquos, não se usam na fala as contrações desses pronomes. Ex.: lhe + o = lho, me + o = mo, etc.
> Prevalece um ou o outro, normalmente o pronome objeto indireto:
> -Você deu o livro[o] a João[lhe]?
> -Sim, eu lhe dei. [E não: -Sim, eu lho dei. Ou: -Sim, eu dei-lho.]
> Porém, também é possível usar os pronomes “ele, ela, eles, elas” como objetos diretos:
> Você me deu o livro?
> -Sim, eu te dei ele. Ou: -Sim, eu dei ele.
> 
> Não se usa a mesóclise (pronome "dentro" do verbo) na língua falada:
> Não se usa: Eu dir-te-ei o que sinto. [Mas sim: Eu te direi o que sinto]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exceções à regra: Dois casos específicos.
> *Pode-se usar a ênclise (pronome depois do verbo) em apenas em 2 casos na língua falada no Brasil:
> 1) Com o pronome "se":
> Foda-se!
> Diga-se de passagem.
> Para sentir-se bem, deve-se dormir bem.
> Também é comum o pronome “se” antes do verbo.
> 
> 2) Com as formas "-lo(s), -la(s)" (estas substituem "o, a, os, as" quando há verbos no infinitivo) :
> Eu vou vê-lo amanhã.
> O Brasil, para visitá-lo é necessário conhecê-lo bem.
> 
> ------
> Obs.: No entanto, na escrita de acordo com a Gramática Tradicional brasileira _não se deve iniciar uma frase com tais pronomes_. Hoje em dia até mesmo muitos escritores já não respeitam essa regra porque vai em desacordo com a fala normal de qualquer brasileiro. Um recurso (na escrita) é utilizar alguma palavra antes para começar a frase e só depois usar o pronome. Ex.: Em vez de começar a frase com "Me chamo Denis", usar "Eu me chamo Denis". Assim não se começa a frase com o pronome "me". Isso pode ser usado na escrita, na fala não é necessário.
> 
> -----
> 
> *Artigo interessante:
> *http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/10/27/colocacao-do-pronome-3/



Também, são das regras para o português europeu ? Sempre me aprendeu a dizer " Eu chamo-me" (para o português europeu) após aprendi que o pronome mudava de praça em português brasileiro como você disse acima " Eu me chamo".


----------



## Denis555

SãoEnrique said:


> Também, são das regras para o português europeu ? Sempre me aprendeu a dizer " Eu chamo-me" (para o português europeu) após aprendi que o pronome mudava de praça* em português brasileiro como você disse acima " Eu me chamo".



Como está meio confuso, vou tentar reescrever o que você escreveu:

-> Também há regras para o português europeu? Sempre me ensinaram a dizer " Eu chamo-me" (no português europeu) depois, eu aprendi que o pronome mudava de lugar no português brasileiro como você disse acima " Eu me chamo".

*Resposta:* Sim, claro, há regras para o português europeu também. Essas regras da língua falada em Portugal normalmente estão escritas nas gramáticas. Então é só ler uma gramática e ela normalmente reflete o que os portugueses falam em termos de colocação dos pronomes. No caso do Brasil, é um pouco mais complicado pois, a gramática diz uma coisa e as pessoas fazem outra. Por isso tentei descrever o que a Gramática Tradicional não diz.
Sobre o seu segundo ponto: no português europeu não é tão rígida a colocação dos pronomes, eles *nem sempre *vêm depois do verbo. É só ler as regras da Gramática Tradicional portuguesa para saber quando vêm e quando não. 
Um exemplo é: Eu não me chamo Denis Ou: Eu acho que me chamo Denis.
Talvez nossos colegas portugueses possam nos dar alguns exemplos de casos de quando a fala não segue a regra da Gramática Tradicional portuguesa (se houver).







*
Dicionário Escolar Michaelis Francês - Português:
*place
*_nf _*1 *praça. *2* lugar [<-- O certo no seu caso seria essa opção, e não "praça" que é Espaço público, ger. com assentos, coretos, plantas ornamentais etc., destinado ao lazer e ao descanso; jardim público (Aulete)]. *3* posto.


----------



## englishmania

*Em Portugal*

Eu chamo-*me*...
Eu vi-*te* na rua.
Adoro-*te*.
Ele disse*-me* que nao sabia.
Eu disse-*lhes*.
Ele viu-*nos*.
Ele viu-*a*.
Eu vi-*vos* ontem.
Eu vi-*as *anteontem.


*MAS*...
Ele disse-te >> _Ele não *te* disse._
Eu amo-te >> _Eu não *te* amo._
_Ele sabe que *te* disse_.  (não _que disse-te_)
_Alguém *me* contou_ (não _alguém contou-me_)
_Nunca *te* disse isto._ (não _nunca disse-te isto_)
_*Já* te disse_. (não _ já disse-te_)
_Talvez *te* conte._ (não _talvez conte-te_)




Apenas na escrita:
_dir-te-ia
far-te-á
fá-lo-ei
...
_


----------



## SãoEnrique

*Resposta:* Sim, claro, há regras para o português europeu também. Essas regras da língua falada em Portugal normalmente estão escritas nas gramáticas. Então é só ler uma gramática e ela normalmente reflete o que os portugueses falam em termos de colocação dos pronomes. No caso do Brasil, é um pouco mais complicado pois, a gramática diz uma coisa e as pessoas fazem outra. Por isso tentei descrever o que a Gramática Tradicional não diz.
Sobre o seu segundo ponto: no português europeu não é tão rígida a colocação dos pronomes, eles *nem sempre *vêm depois do verbo. É só ler as regras da Gramática Tradicional portuguesa para saber quando vêm e quando não. 
Um exemplo é: Eu não me chamo Denis Ou: Eu acho que me chamo Denis.
Talvez nossos colegas portugueses possam nos dar alguns exemplos de casos de quando a fala não segue a regra da Gramática Tradicional portuguesa (se houver).


*
Dicionário Escolar Michaelis Francês - Português:
*place
*_nf _*1 *praça. *2* lugar [<-- O certo no seu caso seria essa opção, e não "praça" que é Espaço público, ger. com assentos, coretos, plantas ornamentais etc., destinado ao lazer e ao descanso; jardim público (Aulete)]. *3* posto.[/QUOTE]

Obrigado pela correção . Sei que se há uma palavra com "alguém,nunca,porque,como,que,não... o pronome "me, te, se, lhe, nos, vos, se" vém ante(s) o verbo. Exemplo:- Eu não te vi ontem.
                                                                 - Alguém aqui te ama.
                                                                 - Como você se chama ?


----------

